#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is there a possibility of danger form Wifi?

## Shana

Hey there,
Minutes ago, I read a random post on fb saying that Wifi can affect our health? Is it true?
We all know what happens if we get into Internet too much, but WiFi? Any opinions?  :question:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey there,
> Minutes ago, I read a random post on fb saying that Wifi can affect our health? Is it true?
> We all know what happens if we get into Internet too much, but WiFi? Any opinions?

----------


## Moana

> 


This video was really helpful and it was really SHOCKING!!

----------


## Neo

> 


This is a serious health issue. does the government address this? Any measures taken to control this? I would say no. Telecommunication companies wants us to use the service 24/7, so they give day and night internet packages. People tend to sleep late because of this and it creates more and other health issues. What can be done? I haven't seen any kind of awareness given to people on this. I feel it should be included in our education system itself and government should take necessary action to mitigate the issue & create awareness. Additionally, personal control also an important element to avoid this issue.

----------


## Bhavya

> This is a serious health issue. does the government address this? Any measures taken to control this? I would say no. Telecommunication companies wants us to use the service 24/7, so they give day and night internet packages. People tend to sleep late because of this and it creates more and other health issues. What can be done? I haven't seen any kind of awareness given to people on this. I feel it should be included in our education system itself and government should take necessary action to mitigate the issue & create awareness. Additionally, personal control also an important element to avoid this issue.


Totally agree with you, we don't know will government take action or not, But we can control our self like stop using phones 2 hours before bed and using them immediately after waking up in the morning, we can replays our phones with good books

----------


## MDilbara

C'mon guys. I think you guys are over doing this thing. Just because you see a RANDOM YouTube video and an unauthorized guy saying something, don't just believe it blindly. 

I had done a significant amount of reading on this topic and there are NO proven records available saying that Radio Frequency (RF) waves affect human health or causes tumors, if the power transmitted is low. 

If you guys look at the Power used by Mobile phones, that is even very low and couldn't not cause such harms to human. Wi-Fi is even lesser in power emission, which cannot cause such stuff. (There are no proven records are research findings available so far) 

Please read the below url, which is from the World Health Organization (which is a trustable entity, not like a random YouTuber). 
WHO | Electromagnetic fields and public health

And, of course, I agree on @Neo's concept and other stuff, like wasting time and late night works, which may lead to health issues. But not because of the RF waves.

----------


## Bhavya

> C'mon guys. I think you guys are over doing this thing. Just because you see a RANDOM YouTube video and an unauthorized guy saying something, don't just believe it blindly. 
> 
> I had done a significant amount of reading on this topic and there are NO proven records available saying that Radio Frequency (RF) waves affect human health or causes tumors, if the power transmitted is low. 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys look at the Power used by Mobile phones, that is even very low and couldn't not cause such harms to human. Wi-Fi is even lesser in power emission, which cannot cause such stuff. (There are no proven records are research findings available so far) 
> 
> Please read the below url, which is from the World Health Organization (which is a trustable entity, not like a random YouTuber). 
> ...


Thank you for enlighten us MDilbara, i agree we shouldn't trust some unauthorized stuff share in the internet but it's in human nature we first react then only we thing the possibilities.
Same thing happen in this issue as well

----------


## Shana

> This is a serious health issue. does the government address this? Any measures taken to control this? I would say no. Telecommunication companies wants us to use the service 24/7, so they give day and night internet packages. People tend to sleep late because of this and it creates more and other health issues. What can be done? I haven't seen any kind of awareness given to people on this. I feel it should be included in our education system itself and government should take necessary action to mitigate the issue & create awareness. Additionally, personal control also an important element to avoid this issue.


Actually as for this issue, Google has taken the first step to promote our well being. For more info, go HERE. Something I got from yesterday's Google IO.

----------


## Bhavya

> Actually as for this issue, Google has taken the first step to promote our well being. For more info, go HERE. Something I got from yesterday's Google IO.


Thank you for sharing this information with us gobi , it's very useful.

----------

